# HD SAE30 oil in Lawn Tractor



## noupjgm

Will using HD SAE30 oil in my 14HP tractor engine cause harm, the manual says to use SAE30?


----------



## Basementgeek

Hi and welcome to TSF

"HD" probably just means heavy duty, which means nothing to me. It is still SAE30.
It is no different, so use it.

BG


----------



## MPR

According to Castrol, their HD oil is "a premium monograde oil that is engineered for greater protection from thermal breakdown." In some engines that run hot the manufacturer might recommend HD oil but if normal oil is recommended you can use either.


----------



## Basementgeek

Any good name oil should be fine, none of this discount store junk.

I don't care what the owners manual says, I always straight 30 weight in all my small engines.

BG


----------



## MPR

I just use whatever oil is left over from filling the cars and trucks in the small engines around here, usually it's 10W-30. It doesn't seem to hurt anything -- one of the riding mowers is 30 years old and still starts on the first pull (it's always been so easy to start that I never bothered replacing the battery).


----------



## Basementgeek

Glad it works for you MPR, but I don't recommend it for a riding mower unless you are cutting grass when it is below freezing.

I just changed the oil in an old snow blower and it got straight 30.

BG


----------



## MPR

Looking at a couple of manuals, I see that my John Deere (20 HP) manual doesn't recommend any single-viscosity oil -- 10W-30 is best for the temps around here.



OMGX21821_C6

My Troy-Bilt (208 cc) manual says the same thing -- 10W-30 from -20 to 40 C.

Go with your manual's recommendations at oil change but don't be afraid to use the oil you use in your car to top off your mower, etc. later on.


----------



## Basementgeek

OK, call me old school, we all ways used 30

I found this B&S FAQ's:



> •SAE 30 40° F and higher (5° C and higher) is good for all purpose use above 40° F, use below 40° F will cause hard starting.


I am sure 10W30 will work fine, as long as it clean.

BG


----------



## k2skier

All Jap engines and the OHV Kohler's all recommend 10-30. The Generac V-twin, which is nothing more than a Vanguard B&S, takes 10-30 while the B&S takes 30w. It all depends on temperature and whether or not it has a heavy constant load.


----------



## 2and4StrokeTech

"HD" stands for High Detergent
"ND" stands for Non-Detergent

Yes HD SAE30 is perfectly fine to use in your mower.

When a manufacturer specifies SAE30 the "HD" is implied, as compared to an "ND" oil that cannot be used be used in a modern engine. If an "ND" oil is recommended the manufacturer will specify "ND" (as in many pressure washer pumps). 
Hope this helped


----------



## sawsaw

The manuals I have, some dating back a few years, show to select a multi-viscosity oil for colder temps. For instance, my Snowblower is 5w-30 below 20º. It seems logical to determine which oil to use, accordingly.


----------

